# Hello from Happy Hounds Pet Care



## Happyhoundz (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello everyone. At Happy Hounds we offer a number of pet services including dog day care, walking, all pet boarding, animal massage, drop in care, pet taxi and with these services they include DOG TRAINING. I have a diploma in animal behaviour and psychology and have been helping clients with their training problems with excellent results. If you have any questions feel free to ask. My website is Home - happyhoundspetcare


----------



## Hopper (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing with us. I will contact you if any need.


----------



## Happyhoundz (Feb 7, 2013)

That would be lovely. Regards


----------

